# Proctogram



## 20363 (Oct 14, 2005)

Posted 14 October 2005 04:38 PM Message for Clare.Hi Clare, I have been reading your post about a proctogram and have been told today that I need to have one. I am terrified and embarrassed already, please could you tell me what it was really like. The consultant thinks it could be that I have an enterocele. I would really appreciate hearing from you, thanks, Pauline UK


----------

